# Using Mann lake candle flex molds



## Tenbears

Do even the bigger candles in one poor or the segmentation will show, 160 is a good temperature, Thy to keep the release agent off the mold joints this aids in preventing slippage when you rubber band the mold and allows I wipe the edges with lacquer thinner of nail polish remover (acetone) to keep a grip. If a mold is particularly problematic I use T-pins. Bare in mind the holes from the pins will wear in time lifespan of the mold is decreased slightly. 
Everywhere I have honey for sale I have candles, Gift baskets, farmers markets, my store. We have an interesting store in our town called the cornucopia, farmers, craft makers, venders of all sorts rent a display area within the store at a very reasonable rate. I stock mine once a week, the operator of the store sells your items, and I pick a check up monthly. My candles sell very well there. 

I now make my own molds. It is very simple to do and I enjoy doing it. almost like making candles. I am constantly on the lookout for items to make candle molds from. Plastic toys, figurine, the possibilities are endless. You may regret me telling you that as it can become habit forming. LOL


----------



## minz

Tenbears said:


> I now make my own molds. It is very simple to do and I enjoy doing it. almost like making candles. I am constantly on the lookout for items to make candle molds from. Plastic toys, figurine, the possibilities are endless. You may regret me telling you that as it can become habit forming. LOL


How about a quick how to on making a mold 10 bears? I get about 5 lbs left over per year (that does not get painted onto new plastic frames) so I do not need a mold that will last for 1000 pours. I cannot let the $$ go for the molds as Randy has and picked up some large metal ones off of clearance. But big square candles seem to use a lot of wax.


----------



## Randy Andy

What type of material do you use to make your own molds. I just wanted to make sure I could perfect the candles before I make my own molds. Thanks Andy


----------



## Tenbears

I first scour the countryside for Items to mold. Then I find a receptacle for the mold to be made in I find that in many cases the old red solo cup works well as they come in a variety of sizes. Inexpensive storage containers work also. I spray the inside with a little mold release

I then suspend the Item to be molded in the container with the bottom of the item toward the top. Hot glueing fine wire to the bottom works well in most cases. I then mark my cut lines on the bottom of the item to be cast. Cut lines are where I will cut the mold. I look for inconspicuous places, or places that are required for easy removal of the positive product. I then spray the item with a coat of mold release, and suspend it in the container with a popsicle stick, making sure there is about 1/2" clearance all around. I them mix High Strength RTV Silicone Rubber, it is a two part rubber and cures at room temperature. It is poured into the receptacle until only the bottom of the object is exposed. the wire can be bent or twisted a bit to ensure the bottom is level and flat when finished. when this cures (I like to leave it for a few days even though the package says 24 hours.) I simply pull the mold from the cup then with a new exacto blade I cut the mold down the cut lines a little at a time until I can easily remove the positive. I now have a silicone negative of the item which can now be used for candle making. 

I have some really cool molds, From baby shoes to vegetables. Not everything can be molded in this way but it is surprising what you can do with a little practice and forethought.


----------



## BeeBop

Smooth-On has materials and instructional videos for making molds and candles.

http://www.smooth-on.com/Candlemaking/c1237/index.html


----------



## Randy Andy

Thanks ten bears! Any tips on trimming the wick slightly above the bottom so I'd doesn't stick out when I melt the bottoms flat?


----------



## Tenbears

I use a pair of small wire cutters I got from Radio shack, don't know where you would get then now. Harbor freight maybe.

Smooth on does make a good product. but you pay for it. about 50% more than comparable manufactures.


----------



## ruthiesbees

Randy Andy said:


> Thanks ten bears! Any tips on trimming the wick slightly above the bottom so I'd doesn't stick out when I melt the bottoms flat?


I use a piece of thread to hold it in place so I can cut it short. I leave the needle hanging on so I can weight one side. Tape on the other if I need it. Usually I can pull the thread free after the candle starts to harden, but if I need to clip the threads, they don't make the candle tilt like a wick does.


----------



## Randy Andy

Thanks all for your great advice! I have one more question! How do you correct shrinkage in the metal molds I've tried topping them off about 5 mins later, but they always seem to have a hole in them when I peel back the wax on the top


----------



## minz

Tenbears said:


> I now make my own molds. It is very simple to do and I enjoy doing it. almost like making candles. I am constantly on the lookout for items to make candle molds from. Plastic toys, figurine, the possibilities are endless. You may regret me telling you that as it can become habit forming. LOL


My wife is mad at me and it is all tenbears fault! I spent most of yesterday morning researching making molds and it really sounds fun. She knows I am on a new OCD project. 
I was thinking of going down to the store and buying one of each kind of traditional bees wax candle for molds but I feel like it is stealing.


----------



## ruthiesbees

minz said:


> My wife is mad at me and it is all tenbears fault! I spent most of yesterday morning researching making molds and it really sounds fun. She knows I am on a new OCD project.
> I was thinking of going down to the store and buying one of each kind of traditional bees wax candle for molds but I feel like it is stealing.


check ebay too. They have some really inexpensive molds that come out of china, but they seem pretty good...at least the couple I bought.


----------



## zaxbeeswax

As for holding the wick in place - bobby pins work nice. I buy wick holders for my Mann lake Molds. I would recommend that for the wicking, you cut a very very very long piece and let it hand from the bottom of the mold. That way when you pull up a completed candle, your wicking puts right up and your ready to pour again.

I use some metal molds which are much trickier than the rubber. I don use spray on my rubber molds. If you need any help, feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

